# How do I clean a cats teeth effectively?



## missyjean130 (Nov 11, 2009)

I do not currently have a kitten,but very soon I will! The cats I grew up with when living back home were not in great shape.Nobody took care of their teeth because nobody even thought it was required! As the cats got older,they became smelly and toothless  

So before me and my fiance pick up our first kitten,I really need to know how I can teach my kitten to tolerate it? What kind of brush should I use? Those finger brushes I've seen are kind of large so I don't know if they can clean the inside portion of their mouths well.

We also agreed to take the cat in bi-annually for a vet cleaning.

Also,what are your opinions of teeth cleaning enzymes? I've seen powder forms you sprinkle on foods and drops for water bowls. I don't want to rely on those heavily but if my cat refuses to get daily teeth brushings...I don't know what I'm supposed to do. :lol:


----------



## ogdred (Apr 7, 2009)

In my opinion the easiest way to keep a cats' teeth clean is to give them raw meat with bones. On a raw, unground diet I doubt you'd really have to do much in the way of extra dental care until the kitty gets older. If you're curious pop on over to the raw forum. I don't actually do raw myself (except as a supplemental treat sometimes), but I certainly think it's a legitimate option.

If you really want to brush her teeth start by getting her used to having her mouth handled. Mess with her lips, open her mouth, massage her gums, all that stuff. Do it in short spurts and when she's feeling nice and relaxed. Next start incorporating some cat toothpaste into the mix. Some cats actually like it and will lick it as a treat. Keep the sessions short and relaxed. I haven't had much luck with the finger brushes--I like the normal cat toothbrushes better. If you just go slow with her and make it fun, include some treats with every session, it should be pretty easy  . That said, I honestly don't think that tooth brushing is _as_ effective as chewing raw meat and bone. It's still way better than nothing  .

I've never tried the enzyme treatments, although I have heard good things about *petzlife* and another one which I can't recall right now... if I remember the name later I'll post it. I've been wanting to try one of these myself because my older cat has some tartar, but isn't a great candidate for raw meat (swallows it whole) or anesthesia (heart murmur).

Bi-annual cleanings sounds excessive to me, but maybe someone else will have a different sense about it. I think that if you do some tooth brushing and/or raw meat, coupled with a diet that is _low carbohydrate_ your baby's teeth will probably stay pretty clean. I really wouldn't expect a healthy cat to need tooth cleanings until a couple years old at least, and then only annually maximum. There is always some risk associated with anesthesia, so I wouldn't do it more than necessary.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I have two cats. I brush one cat's teeth and feed the other raw (which means he does not need his teeth cleaned, at least not for a good long time).

As kittens when they'd fall asleep on my lap I would pet around the face, lift a lip, whatever. Do it daily. Check the teeth everyday while the cat is relaxing on your lap. Don't do it long enough for the cat to get annoyed, just make it part of the way humans interact with cats.

Both of them are fine with their mouths being opened now. Willie did not accept brushing because he thinks the toothpaste I chose was nasty. I mean honestly, if the cat thinks the toothpaste tastes bad you are not going to have a nice tooth brushing session. So buy a few brands in a few flavors and find what kitty likes. Simply squeeze it so that is pops out and see if he'll lick it up or not. I surely would not use a toothpaste that I thought tasted bad and neither should your cat.

Finding a small brush is hard. Neko didn't start with brushing until he was an adult so the small end of this: http://www.virbacvet.com/cet/product/ce ... hbrush/34/ worked for him. For kittens and smaller cats it's hard to find a small enough brush to get to those back teeth without causing the cat discomfort. CET makes a cat one though, you can see it in the kit if you enlarge the image: http://www.virbacvet.com/cet/product/ce ... _flavd/34/

I use CET toothpaste as well. They have a video on brushing cats' teeth, they use that little cat tooth brush I linked to in the video.

I also make sure to remember that this is all up to the cat. When I go to brush Neko's teeth i kneel on the floor and he goes on the coffee table so I am head level with his head. I first let him have a lick of paste off the brush and then pull back a lip, go back and forth two or three times and let go. he licks it off his teeth. I keep the brush near his head so when he's ready for me to do it again he will go to bite the brush or paw at it. Then I pull back a lip and do it again. If he pulls away from my hand or leaves the table I wait until he's ready. So long as the cat likes the paste, feels respected and never trapped things should go well. just don't rush and start mouth handling EARLY.


----------



## missyjean130 (Nov 11, 2009)

That's exactly why we're buying a kitten,I want to get it on the raw diet(frankenprey most likely) and get it used to brushing early on.  

I hear necks are really good for their teeth,but how often would I give them a neck portion? It might make their jaw sore if I gave one too much,eh? :lol: 

I have a few toothpastes tabbed and ready to go,but thanks for the toothbrush link!

Thanks for your replies,now we'll see how all this goes down when we get the cat...


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

There is NO reason to have veterinary dentals done on young cats automatically! I can't believe the breeder suggested that. 8O 

If you're going to feed raw, you won't need them anyway. Seriously. And you don't need to brush the teeth either. My 11 year old cat went from needing his first dental soon (according to vet and my own eyes) to teeth so glitteringly clean and white that they blind you in less than 3 mos. My dog Sophie (also 11) is at the vet's today for a dental -- in her case, there was too much enamel damage to her teeth from years of kibble and from years of dental scrapings, for raw to do much for her, plus she is a VERY soft dog who pretty much refuses to eat bone (I have to add eggshells to her food, etc. for calcium). But my other 2 dogs' teeth, like Lincoln's, went from "average" for kibble-eaters of their age to glaringly white on raw, and I have no plans to have to do dentals ever again in the future, other than for Sophie.

If you start out right w/ a kitten, provide big (mouse-sized) pieces of meat and bone to chew through, etc., this is really a worry you are very unlikely to have.


----------



## missyjean130 (Nov 11, 2009)

hoofmaiden said:


> There is NO reason to have veterinary dentals done on young cats automatically! I can't believe the breeder suggested that. 8O
> 
> If you're going to feed raw, you won't need them anyway. Seriously. And you don't need to brush the teeth either. My 11 year old cat went from needing his first dental soon (according to vet and my own eyes) to teeth so glitteringly clean and white that they blind you in less than 3 mos. My dog Sophie (also 11) is at the vet's today for a dental -- in her case, there was too much enamel damage to her teeth from years of kibble and from years of dental scrapings, for raw to do much for her, plus she is a VERY soft dog who pretty much refuses to eat bone (I have to add eggshells to her food, etc. for calcium). But my other 2 dogs' teeth, like Lincoln's, went from "average" for kibble-eaters of their age to glaringly white on raw, and I have no plans to have to do dentals ever again in the future, other than for Sophie.
> 
> If you start out right w/ a kitten, provide big (mouse-sized) pieces of meat and bone to chew through, etc., this is really a worry you are very unlikely to have.


Yeah me and my fiance thought bi-anally would be smart,I guess not lol. I tried to compare how often I go to the dentist with my cat  oopsie!

I've never dealt with a kittens dental hygiene before so I didn't really have a good idea of what all I should be doing,instinct tells me to be buying toothpastes, cat trees,tunnels,water fountains,probiotics...buy buy buy! I need to slow down a bit 8O 

I also have a little noobie question for ya hoof! When I go on a hunt to find hearts,liver,kidneys....what kind of butcher do I actually go to? Surely not the butcher at Safeway? I don't know where else a butcher would even be! I don't get out much! :lol:


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

missyjean130 said:


> I also have a little noobie question for ya hoof! When I go on a hunt to find hearts,liver,kidneys....what kind of butcher do I actually go to? Surely not the butcher at Safeway? I don't know where else a butcher would even be! I don't get out much! :lol:


Sure, why not? You can certainly get organs and other meats there. I usually order mine (hare-today.com) or get them at Whole Foods b/c, being vegan, I care about where it comes from and how it was treated. Not everyone cares about that. You can get GREAT deals at Asian supermarkets, and they often have more exotic meats.


----------



## TabbyAnne (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey there- we don't brush our pet's teeth, but we feed them foods that help their dental hygeine. We had Tabby in for a teeth cleaning at the vet last year though. She is older and can't take care as well as she used to--- but she's a biter so I wouldn't go near that mouth with a foreign object!

The chicken soup website has a good article on brushing your pet's teeth and dental health:
http://www.chickensoupforthepetloversso ... ?s=10&np=6
_
"Ideally, you will brush your dog's or cat's teeth 5-7 times per week. This is the best preventive measure for a healthy mouth. However, most of us are unwilling or unable to do just this. Toys and treats are another way of preventing oral disease that is easier and appealing to most pet owners. Look for treats that have achieved the prestigious VOHC (Veterinary Oral Health Council) seal of approval."_

Good luck and post pics of your new kitten when you get him/her~!!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

TabbyAnne said:


> Hey there- we don't brush our pet's teeth, but we feed them foods that help their dental hygeine.


Like what? The ONLY food that does that is raw. Dry food does NOT clean the teeth--cats barely even chew it, since they have no grinding teeth. There is NO kibble that can clean the teeth.


----------



## TabbyAnne (Oct 23, 2009)

We sometimes buy dental care formulas, a lot of the big brands have them. We aren't just feeding dry food hoping that their teeth will benefit. However I read an article that state feeding dry food (as opposed to canned food) had significantly lower levels of dental deposits and periodontal disease--- but don't rely on only that.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

TabbyAnne said:


> We sometimes buy dental care formulas, a lot of the big brands have them.


But they don't work. 


> However I read an article that state feeding dry food (as opposed to canned food) had significantly lower levels of dental deposits and periodontal disease--- but don't rely on only that.


Well, kibble doesn't stick to the teeth: canned food does. Canned food has none of the beneficial enzymes raw meat has (b/c they are killed by cooking), so it does nothing to keep off plaque, etc. This is a definite downside of canned food. It is still (IMO) better to feed canned than kibble, for all the reasons stated in the "why feed canned food" sticky at the top of this forum, but if one does feed canned, I would definitely recommend brushing the teeth. Ditto kibble, though. Not only are bones necessary for tooth cleaning, but those enzymes in raw meat, and chewing through tough meat and gristle, are needed as well.


----------



## missyjean130 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah,my mom used to have around 5 cats.They were all fed a lot of dry cat food,and dental treats or dental formula food. All their teeth rotted out when they got older. The bad breath was unbearable. That's why I'm so paranoid and was considering daily brushing...

I'd be careful about just using dental formulas...If only I could turn back time myself


----------

